# College starting back up again!



## Noma Galway (Jan 10, 2014)

You know school is starting when you have to pick up books.

Among them I have a book called _Writing Fiction_ because I have a short story class this semester. Not looking forward to it, actually. 

I want to thank you guys for everything you've taught me in my short time on MS, and I hope I'll be here a long time.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jan 10, 2014)

You're not looking forward to it, why on earth not?


----------



## Noma Galway (Jan 10, 2014)

Because I'm leery of creative writing classes. I like the creative writing organization on campus, and the literary journal of which I am the head, but I'm not sure that I have the ability to sit in a classroom and be told how to write fiction. Also, we can't write speculative fiction in there.


----------



## Steerpike (Jan 10, 2014)

Not letting you write speculative fiction is lame. An unnecessary restriction. As for creative writing classes as a whole, take what you find valuable and discard the rest. I found a few things I could use, a lot of things I already knew, and a lot more that I didn't agree with and disregarded


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Jan 10, 2014)

Steerpike said:


> Not letting you write speculative fiction is lame. An unnecessary restriction. As for creative writing classes as a whole, take what you find valuable and discard the rest. I found a few things I could use, a lot of things I already knew, and a lot more that I didn't agree with and disregarded



I had the same experience. A creative writing class with restrictions isn't very creative. However, you may still discover techniques & ideas which you will be able to employ.


----------



## Noma Galway (Jan 10, 2014)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> However, you may still discover techniques & ideas which you will be able to employ.


That's why I'm taking it. I'm just not how much I'll enjoy it.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jan 11, 2014)

I did a creative writing course a few years ago that had a similar restriction about fantasy/horror. The Tutor explained [in a very candid moment] that she was sick and tired of reading thinly disguised fan-fic of last years book or films. She didn't think much of most people that did creative writing courses but said that just once in a while she read something that made it all worth while.
As other's have said: Take what you learn and find useful and dis-guard the rest. You may be surprised at what you learn by being forced to work outside your comfort zone.


----------



## Rinzei (Jan 11, 2014)

I hope you do end up enjoying it. Even though it didn't relate to my major, I really wish I had taken a creative writing or fiction class when I went. 

Just make sure that, no matter what, you still give yourself time for your writing. I put everything aside for college, including writing, and while I got good grades, it has made it very difficult to get back into my work (and I've been out for 3 years now!). As much as college is important, it's also important to still be able to do things that you love. Otherwise, you'll go nuts!


----------



## Nagash (Jan 11, 2014)

Wish I had such a class Noma ! Back home they're really not that into "creativity". Just started a class on methodology of pols in sociology...

Boring as hell...

/sigh


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jan 11, 2014)

Noma, is that _Writing Fiction_ by Janet Burroway, et al., by any chance?  If it is, you might be pleasantly surprised.  I've got it sitting next to me on my writing reference shelf, and I found it enjoyable.  Granted, it's literary, but it still had some useful things to say.


----------



## Noma Galway (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes, it is. I'm planning on reading it over the weekend.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jan 12, 2014)

I know with writing it is very easy to find that a structured teaching setting doesn't work for you, but just try to go in with a positive attitude and if nothing else enjoy the face to face interaction between writers.  Who knows, you may even work around the barriers and end up getting a lot out of it, so good luck.


----------

